# How long for a 5.5lb Prime Rib



## smoking in ft. collins (Mar 3, 2012)

Hello,

I am going to smoke a prime rib tonight and wanted to know how long to cook it for.  I did a search and could not find the answer.

What I would like to know is:

1) Approx how long per lb?

2) Approx how long to rest?

Thanks in advance!

John


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 3, 2012)

I usually smoke at 225*F. Figure 30 mins per Lb. to 120* for Rare, 130* for Med Rare Etc...Rest 30 minutes...You will probably want some Au Jus with the meat and this one is popular among members...JJ

Smokey Au Jus

1- Lg Onion,

4-5 Carrots,

3-4 Ribs Celery

3-4 Peeled Cloves of Garlic

Toss them in a pan under the Beef, and let the whole deal Smoke for one hour,

THEN add 4-6 Cups Beef Broth,

2 Tbs Tomato Paste,

1/2tsp Dry Thyme (4-5 sprigs Fresh)

1-2 ea Bayleaf

Finish the Smoking process to the IT you want.

While the Roast is resting, dump the pan juices veggies and all into a 2-3Qt Sauce pot and add 1Cup Red Wine, something you like to drink, and bring the Jus to a boil, lower the heat and simmer 20-30 minutes. Strain out the veggies and let the Jus rest a minute or so for the Fat to rise. Skim off the bulk of the fat then using strips of paper towel laid on top of the Jus then quickly removed, take off the last little bit of fat.

The purpose of Smoking the Vegetable for 1 hour before adding the Broth and Herbs is...The Smoked vegetables Roast in the Dry heat concentrating their Flavors and Sweetness giving the finished Jus a Richer, Deeper, Full Flavor.

Serve the sliced Beef Au Jus or thicken the Jus to make Gravy.


----------



## smoking in ft. collins (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you Sir!  Starting now!

J


----------



## venture (Mar 3, 2012)

JJ has you on the right track.

Be sure to cook to the temps he gave you rather than to time.

Also, you will love the au jus!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 4, 2012)

Don't forget to take some photo's of your work!


----------



## handcannon32x (Mar 4, 2012)

SmokinAl is right.  If there isnt any pictures, It didnt happen.


----------



## chumservice (May 7, 2016)

how long do I smoke a 5.5lb prime rib roast at 200 degrees?


----------



## SmokinAl (May 7, 2016)

chumservice said:


> how long do I smoke a 5.5lb prime rib roast at 200 degrees?


I see that this your first post, so at your leisure would you sing over to Roll Call & introduce yourself.

Then we can all give you a proper welcome.

As for your PR, we need a little more info.

Do you like it rare or med/rare or well done.

Get a good meat thermometer. 120 is rare. 135 is med. 150 is well done.

A roast that size will probably take 4 or 5 hours to get to 120, smoking it at 200.

I would smoke it at 225, then your looking at 3-4 hours to 120. Add another 45 min to 1 hour to get to medium etc.

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (May 7, 2016)

chumservice said:


> how long do I smoke a 5.5lb prime rib roast at 200 degrees?


Here's one about that size, smoked at 220° Smoker Temp:

*Smoked Prime Rib (Panned #3)  *

*Bear*


----------



## demosthenes9 (May 11, 2016)

Cook time for PR (and other meats) isn't determined by weight.  Rather, it's based on the thickness of the cut (on it's shortest side.).  A full 7 bone 18lb PR that is 18 inches long and 5 inches thick will take the same amount of time to cook as a 4 bone 10lb PR that is 10 inches long and 5 inches thick even though it's 80% larger in weight.  

@225ish, figure on about 45 mins per inch of thickness as a very rough guide


----------

